# Toothbrush rug



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever made a toothbrush rug? I came across strips of fabric that I tore years ago then never made the rig. 
Just wondering if anyone made one and if they were happy with the results. 
Thanks


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

what would you use it for? our toothbrushes stand in a pottery container.


----------



## nyelrish (Jul 12, 2016)

I made one a few years ago and am very pleased with it. The rug was fun to make and one of these days I will make more. The one I made was using Aunt Philly's video.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

no1girl said:


> what would you use it for? our toothbrushes stand in a pottery container.


Love your reply. I should have been more clear. A toothbrush rug is like a rag rug. Only you use a tool that resembles a toothbrush handle to make it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Why is it called a toothbrush rug? Do you use a toothbrush to make it?


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Why is it called a toothbrush rug? Do you use a toothbrush to make it?


here is a quick video showing what a toothbrush rug is .....and she says you can use the handle of a toothbrush to use as sort of a needle/implement to make the rug. Basically what you need is something with a big eye ie a needle type implement Interesting technique and something new to try!!! Learned something new!!! I don't think I would start with a rung maybe a coaster or placemat to start!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

video link?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

here is one:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Also called "Locker Hooking"


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've was looking through my patterns and books yesterday and found Aunt Phillie's Toothbrush Rug pattern that I bought from her years ago at a sewing and craft Fair. I did made a rug; but preferred crochet at the time. I might do one again since my Arthritic fingers are so bad they hurt when I crochet.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I did. It was great fun and I plan to make another when I can save up enough fabric.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Also called "Locker Hooking"


No, this is different. (I hope to do a locker hooked rug in the future.)


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Not very good pictures, but here's my rugs. The brown one is a different stitch, but made with the same tool.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why not just crochet a rug. I have a twinging loom to that I love. Uses up lots of stash.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Reading about your toothbrush rug brings back many memories of rugs that my grandmother had. Thanks for posting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very interesting video..I have never heard of these before
..... I had relatives that made braided rugs...


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> Very interesting video..I have never heard of these before
> ..... I had relatives that made braided rugs...


I like these rugs because there is no sewing involved.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I made one over 35 years ago and it is now being used in my bathroom.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

crispie said:


> here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I have. I enjoyed it and the rugs worked well. Another technique to add!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I, too, saved this info a long time ago and never got to it. I still have a partially done one from my mother who's been gone for years and have yet to finish it. I'm going to try to forget I read this post but thanks. jberg


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been ripping sheets to make a crochet rug. After seeing this posted video, I'm going to make a "toothbrush" rug. Excellent videos by Mom Eberhard. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have seen the directions for this rug, but never go around to making one.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The originals used the handle of a toothbrush to do the work.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

She explains the toothbrush tool:





I think this would be a nice way to use up leftover fabrics if you're a quilter (like me).


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

what is a twinging loom, pls?


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is the link I wanted to post yesterday.....http://www.ragrugcafe.com/toothbrush-rugs-complete-video-instructions-part-1-beginners
Sorry about that! At the same time I was typing this, I received some sad news our nephew who is 45 days younger than my hubby passed away at the age of 65. He was hubby's bff, as they grew up together, got into trouble together, worked in the same company and were closer than brothers. Hell of a way to end a day of golf! Sorry about the missing link


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

dana768 said:


> what is a twinging loom, pls?


I think you mean a TWINING Loom.....it's a very basic loom and adjustable used to have one many many years ago.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-XHacLhUvo


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

Locker Hooking is a different craft. The crochet like hook has an eye on the non-hook end through which a cotton string is threaded. You pull up strips of fabric through the holes in a rug base (same stuff used for regular rug hooking) and then pull the hook/needle through and "lock" the loops in place. It's fun.
Toothbrush rugs come from making the tool from an old toothbrush that had a hole in the handle. Can buy a tool readily.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

crispie said:


> here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

My daughter made me a toothbrush rug I have used in my bathroom for over 15 years. It goes through the washer and dryer and comes out beautifully. The colors are softer but it is hardly worn. Locker hooking is done on a mesh backing which is also used for latch hooking. I make hooked rugs which are made with wool on monk's cloth, rug warp or linen.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

crispie said:


> here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Very interesting video..I have never heard of these before
> ..... I had relatives that made braided rugs...


Do your relatives still make braided rugs. I have two x-large totes and garbage bags full of wool rags that are clean. 
These rags are ready for braiding but I can't find the right person who does this kind of work. Let me if you are interested.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

It is called a toothbrush rug because the tool used is made out of an old toothbrush. 
You use the handle to make a needle.
http://thelibrary.org/lochist/periodicals/bittersweet/sp81g.htm
Dick


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

My sister and I took a class on 'toothbrush' crochet. We made rugs and baskets like crazy for a few years. I still have a few of the baskets but all the rugs I made wore out. I liked the cotton/poly blends more than the 100% cotton because they were lighter, easier to wash, and definitely dried faster.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

very interesting, had never heard of this before. another added to my to do list....always growing! thanks for posting this


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

what is a twinging loom, please?


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I like the look of this technique which I have never seen before. I do hooked rugs myself but this is a new one to try. It looks as though it will make useful utility rugs without too much trouble and without using a frame. Is it a bit hard on the hands, though?

Thank you for posting this.


----------

